# Kennel Cough



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Should my cocker spaniel have kennel cough thing done before I bring pup home? She isn't going to kennels, but mixes regularly with other dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Ali good point, no idea really but would assume if she has nt got it then no. Didn't do anything when i got Mable.. I've never read anything when searching for what to do when introducing a new pup.I'm sure someone will know more x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the kennel cough vacc wont 100% stop your dog getting kennel cough as it only covers 1 strain out of about 7 different strains of kennel cough. even with the vacc the dog can still get kennel cough which is a bit like a human cold, which you can treat with behnalyn cough medicine. the vets can give an antibiotic but that doesn't do anything unless the KC virus turns into an infection. 

but if you really want to get it for you cocker it leads to bee done 2-3 weeks before the pup arrives(i would try and go 4 to be on the safe side) because it is a live vaccine


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

i have always done my puppies at 3 weeks old for kennel cough true there are differant strains but i have had good results by doing it , best do it doesnt harm if they come in to contact with the virus they will get it to a lesser degree janice


----------

